# gcc  - rozne wersje

## webmajsterek

chialem skompilowac sobie emulator  ( qemu ) --  jednak wyskoczyl blad ze potrzebne jest gcc w wersji  3  ( ja mam wersjie 4.1  )   .

wiec zrobilem emerge gcc w wersji 3.4  -- jednak po skonczonej kompilacji ( ktora sie powiodla i porthole pokazuje ze w slotach jest gcc w wersji 3.4  i 3.3.5 )    ponowna  proba kompilacjia qemu  konczy sie takim samym komunikatem 

```

000014 

000015 !!! ERROR: app-emulation/qemu-user-0.8.2 failed.

000016 Call stack:

000017   ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

000018   ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

000019   qemu-user-0.8.2.ebuild, line 37:   Called die

000020 

000021 !!! Qemu must build with GCC 3

000022 !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

000023 

000024 *** process completed ***

```

i co z tym teraz zrobic ??   mam kompilator odpowiedni ala nie moge skompilowac .

----------

## lsdudi

```
gcc-config -l
```

i sobie wybierz wersje gcc

ogólnie nie polecam możesz sobie nabruździć !!! DANGER!!

----------

## m010ch

Na bugzilli jest patch, który pozwala skompilować qemu za pomocą gcc4.

 *Quote:*   

> i talked with devs they told me a 0.8.3 release is coming between jan and feb (but 90% won't fix gcc4 problem) but 0.8.4 will have gcc4 full support.

 

 *Quote:*   

> upstream already includes an option to autodetect gcc3 which will be available in qemu-0.8.3 (won't work as-is for gentoo though)

 

----------

## Aktyn

A nie wiem czy przypadkiem nie potrzeba_by przełączyć na czas komplacji domyślengo kompilatora

-- argasek edit (ort; 'potrzeba' nie jest formą osobową czasownika, w związku z czym końcówkę -by piszemy oddzielenie)

----------

## Xywa

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gcc-config -l
> ```
> ...

 

Mógłbyś rozwinąć temat. Ja mam np. dwie wersje w systemie gcc - gcc-3.4.6 i gcc-4.1.1, system domyślnie uzywa wersji 3.x.x, a nie wiem czy wart przejść na 4.x.x

Pytanie

1) Czy warto przejść z 3.x.x na 4.x.x

2) Jak to się robi

3) czy po przejściu muszę przekompilować cały system?

4) Jakie są niebezpieczeństwa, na co zwracać uwagę?

thx

----------

## lsdudi

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Czy warto przejść z 3.x.x na 4.x.x

 

to juz zalezy czego uzywasz

ogolnie wiekszosc programow jest juz pisana pod serie 4 

z tego co pamietam przerobiony zostal sheduler i ma byc szybsze chociaz zadnych benchmarkow nie widzialem

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Jak to się robi

 

```
gcc-config 
```

pozniej zalecany jest 

```
emerge world -e
```

 *Quote:*   

> 3) czy po przejściu muszę przekompilować cały system?

 

jest to zalecane

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Jakie są niebezpieczeństwa, na co zwracać uwagę?

 

pewne starsze programy moga sie wywalac

----------

## nbvcxz

zamiast gcc-config -l polecam:

emerge eselect eselect-compiler

a następnie eselect compiler list oraz eselect compiler set <wersja>

btw. myślałem, że gcc-4.1.1 jest już "oficjalną" wersją gcc w gentoo

----------

## Xywa

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> zamiast gcc-config -l polecam:
> 
> emerge eselect eselect-compiler
> 
> a następnie eselect compiler list oraz eselect compiler set <wersja>
> ...

 

Próbowałem eselect-compiler ale chyba na moim AMD64 to nie pójdzie:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "eselect-compiler" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-admin/eselect-compiler-2.0.0_rc2-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~amd64 keyword)

```

..............................................................................................

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> pozniej zalecany jest 
> 
> emerge world -e

 

Moglbys wytlumaczyc co da opcja -e  ?

Czy ma to byc samo emerge -e world czy moze byc np. emerge -euDN world?

----------

## Arfrever

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *nbvcxz wrote:*   zamiast gcc-config -l polecam:
> 
> emerge eselect eselect-compiler
> 
> a następnie eselect compiler list oraz eselect compiler set <wersja>
> ...

 

eselect-compiler jest niewspierany, zepsuty i martwy. Lepiej używać gcc-config.

Błąd 143697 i jego zależności.

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *lsdudi wrote:*   pozniej zalecany jest 
> 
> emerge world -e 
> 
> Moglbys wytlumaczyc co da opcja -e  ?
> ...

 

Poczytaj:

```
man emerge
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Xywa

Dzieki za odpowiedzi. 

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - czy jest jakis manual jak przechodzic z gcc3 na gcc4?

na razie znalazlem tylko to (a tam jest o przejsciu gcc-3.3 na gcc-3.4):http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml

I czy moga byc problemy z gcc-4.x.x na AMD64?

----------

## Arfrever

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie - czy jest jakis manual jak przechodzic z gcc3 na gcc4?
> 
> na razie znalazlem tylko to (a tam jest o przejsciu gcc-3.3 na gcc-3.4):http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml

 

Dokładnie z której wersji przejście?

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> I czy moga byc problemy z gcc-4.x.x na AMD64?

 

Mogą być ale nie większe niż na innych architekturach i nie większe niż z GCC 3.*.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## kicus

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> Na bugzilli jest patch, który pozwala skompilować qemu za pomocą gcc4.
> 
>  *Quote:*   i talked with devs they told me a 0.8.3 release is coming between jan and feb (but 90% won't fix gcc4 problem) but 0.8.4 will have gcc4 full support. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   upstream already includes an option to autodetect gcc3 which will be available in qemu-0.8.3 (won't work as-is for gentoo though) 

 

probowales m010ch tego patcha? bo ja mam dziwne problemy z jego instalacja:/ czy po jego instalacji qemu kompiluje sie z gcc4? jak instalowales ten patch???

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> eselect-compiler jest niewspierany, zepsuty i martwy. Lepiej używać gcc-config.
> 
> Błąd 143697 i jego zależności.

 

jak jednak rozumieć to:

```
Usage: gcc-config [<options>]

WARNING: gcc-config is deprecated and is just a frontend to the compiler

         eselect module.  In the future, gcc-config will be removed

         from portage.  Please see 'eselect compiler help'

```

----------

